# Ich muß da wieder hin!!!



## Pan (12. Oktober 2002)

Hi Folks!

Grad zweieinhalb Stunden mit Bilder betrachten verbracht - AlpenTour2002!!

Will ich nochmal!!!! Unbedingt!!! Zur Not alleine!!! Oder nur mit Rainer!!! Der macht nämlich mit!!!

Wer noch???? Wann und wohin???

Sommerferien?? Juli?? August?? September?? Ronda Grande (Dolomiten)??? "Richtiger" AlpenX??? (muß nich sein!), Säumerpfade,WeltkriegI-Stellungen???,Seiser Alm??? , Knüppelsteig???, RieWu (gibts den überhaupt noch???), Hans-Jörg und Tirol???

LOS JUNGS!!! Laßt uns träumen und...... planen!!!

ALPENTOUR 2003-here we go!!!!!!!


----------



## Pan (13. Oktober 2002)

Dachte so an 10Tage:

je ein Tag An- und Abreise und acht Tage biken....mehr geht eh nicht!

Jaaa, Rabbit, darfst zwischendurch auch Urlaub machen!!! 


PS: Jemand (auÃer Schlaffi!!!) noch Interesse an "High-Altitude-Biking"???

FÃ¼r das Angebot brauch ich mind. VIER Leute!!!

Samrat Tours & Travels (P.) Ltd.
Thamel , Kathmandu, Nepal Tel 00977-1-427351/ 440397 Fax 00977-1-426424
url // www.samrattravel.com  E-mail [email protected] 

Please find the following details for your kind information:
01: Fly Kathmandu / Lhasa. Transfer to Shangbala Hotel or Similar. 
02: Sightseeing tour of Jokhang, Barkhor Market. 
03: Sightseeing tour of Potala Palace. 
04: Biking tour of Sera Monastery. 
05: Cycling to bottom of Khamba La. O/N Camp. 
06: Cycling to Ngartse. O/N Camp. 
07: Cycling below Simi La. O/N Camp.
08: Cycling to Gyantse. O/N New Gyantse Hotel. 
09: Cycling to Xigatse. O/N Xigatse Hotel. 
10: Sightseeing tour of Tashi Lungpo Monastery. O/N Xigatse Hotel. 
11: Cycling below Tso La. O/N Camp. 
12: Cycling below Gyamtso La. O/N Camp. 
13: Cycling beneath Pang La. O/N Camp. 
14: Cycling 10 miles past the village Phadhruchi. O/N Camp. 
15: Cycling / Driving to Tingri. O/N Camp. 
16: Cycling below Lalung La. O/N Camp. 
17: Cycling beyond Nyalam. O/N Camp. 
18: Cycling to Tatopani. 
Price: 10-15 pax 

Tour US$ 1250 per person 
Visa US$ 43
Flight US$ 273

Single supplement US$ 125 

The tour will be operate if the clients are not less than 4 Pax.

For 4 to 5 Pax Tour US $ 2200.00 (per person)
Visa US $ 43
Flight US $ 273
Single supplement US $ 125.

Services includes: 
* Twin sharing rooms with breakfast while staying in Hotels. Full camping while camping by Nepali trained staffs. 
* Transportation by 1 Land Cruisers and 1 Truck throughout the trip. 
* Guided sightseeing tour as per itinerary. 
* Service of a Tibetan Guide throughout the trip. 
* Applicable entrance fees to Market Places and Monasteries. 
* Applicable Entrance fees. 
* Kathmandu - Lhasa flight 
ï¯ Personal mountain bike would be require.
ï Note: airport tax, insurance and personal expenses are excluded. 


Best regards


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *"Richtiger" AlpenX??? (muß nich sein!)*



Wenn's keiner wird, melde ich schon mal erhebliches Interesse an.


----------



## Hattrick (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hi Folks!
> 
> Grad zweieinhalb Stunden mit Bilder betrachten verbracht - AlpenTour2002!!
> ...



ICH WILL und BIN DABEI !!! Nun zu dritt da verbindliche Zusage ! [Traum an] Kann man eigentlich die Via Claudia komplett fahren ? [/Traum aus]  Na gut war ein Spass. 
Beim nächsten konspirativen Treffen zeige ich Dir mal die frischen Bilder aus dem Wettersteingebirge. Es muß doch irgendwie möglich sein die Zugspitze per MTB zu erobern ? Das wär doch eine leckere Herausforderung, zumal AV-Mitglieder im Zugspitz-Matratzenlager (ca 15 Betten) übernachten können 

Kommentar meiner Frau zum High Altitude Biking: Darf ich Dir/Euch mal den Puls fühlen ? WAS - PAN IST DER INITIATOR - habe ich mir gleich gedacht  . Ihr nächster Kommentar: Ist ein "Berliner Testament" wirklich sinnvoll ? bringt mich nun doch zum grübeln.


----------



## Rabbit (13. Oktober 2002)

Also, HIGH-ALTITUDE-BIKING ist bei mir nicht drin, schon aus finanziellen Gesichtspunkten.

Nochmal Tirol fänd ich nett (ich habe da noch 'ne Rechnung mit dem Schönjöchl offen  ).
Ausserdem sind uns die Touren ja nun einigermaßen bekannt, da uns "unser" Tourguide ja nun irgendwie abhanden gekommen ist .

@PAN: Und *ich* fahre lieber eine "geile" Tour in bekannten Gebiet ein zweites mal als daß ich in unbekanntem Terrain sowas wie die Steinerne Renne erleben muß 

Noch mehr Pluspunkte für Tirol (Landeck):
- nette Gastfamilie
- *super Bikestore* 
- Bekannte Einkaufsmöglichkeiten/Gastronomie

Und wenn wir mit dem Wetter wieder so'n Glück haben, dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen


----------



## Hattrick (13. Oktober 2002)

@Rabbit: ruf mal Deine e-mails ab !

High Altitude Biking: Geld brauchste nicht, lass es abbuchen


----------



## foxi (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *LOS JUNGS!!! Laßt uns träumen und...... planen!!!
> ALPENTOUR 2003-here we go!!!!!!! *


ja supi gerne, bin auf alle Fälle wieder mit dabei 
Termin : (evtl. Sommerferien !) Ist mir aber eigendlich schnuppe, da kann ich mich nach euch richten Hauptsache das schöne Wetter ist gebucht (Hattrick kommt ja mit) 
Puschlin mit RieWu+Hans-Jörg : Toll diese megageilen Touren nochmal erleben währe supi, aber 1-2 neue Sachen könnten doch wohl dabei sein ? Währ mir auch ganz lieb wenn das klappt. Ansonsten fall Puschlin nichts wird was haltet ihr vom Gardasee ?


----------



## Pan (13. Oktober 2002)

Also, klassischer AlpenX fällt dann wohl flach...
...is mir nicht unrecht!!! 

Mit der Location liegt Rabbit sicherlich nicht ganz falsch..
...aber:

wenn RieWu sich nicht meldet, zieht mich da nicht besonders viel hin... nicht, dass es mir nicht gefallen hätte, im Gegenteil!!!
Aber die Alpen sind doch so weitläufig, da würde ich auch gern mal ne andere Ecke erfahren.

Stöbert doch mal im "RRR-Forum" (Reisen, Routen und Reviere) und gebt mal "Dolomiten" als Stichwort an....hmmmm, lecker!!!

Latemar, Rosengarten, Drei Zinnen, etc., alles ebenfalls äußerst reizvoll.
Und mit genug Vorlaufzeit, die wir nun ja haben, läßt sich dass sicher zu aller Zufriedenheit planen.

Gardasee, lieber Foxi, bitte nicht böse sein,  wäre mir persönlich zu überlaufen...
...denke, da fehlt die "Ursprünglichkeit" des Naturerlebnisses "Alpin-Biking". Is mir zu "Mainstream".


----------



## Rabbit (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> Aber die Alpen sind doch so weitläufig, da würde ich auch gern mal ne andere Ecke erfahren.
> *


Ja mein lieber Pan, das kennen wir ja von dir ...

... aber:

Ich würde gerne *noch mal* den Singletrail runter vom großen Knollen nach Bad Lauterberg fahren!
Ich fahre *immer* wieder gerne im Deister!
Ich sage nur *Kult Ur Weg* 

Muß es denn wirklich immer wieder was neues sein?
Ich bin ja auch immer gerne für Neues offen aber muß man deshalb "altbewährtes" verschmähen?

Ich denke noch haben wir Zeit und sollten in alle Richtungen "denken" 
Warum sollte Tirol/Landeck nicht ohne RieWu klappen?


----------



## foxi (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ich denke noch haben wir Zeit und sollten in alle Richtungen "denken" *


Gute Idee


----------



## michael59 (14. Oktober 2002)

aus meiner ecke haben auch einige tapfere bergaufahrer interesse an einer solchenherausforderung 

wir werden deshalb aufmerksam mitlesen und den topic dieses treads ordentlich nach oben treiben


micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (14. Oktober 2002)

Also wenn's kein AlpenX wird, kann ich auch eine feste Zusage abgeben (fruehzeitiges Ableben ausgenommen), hab sogar schon gefragt ob ich darf 

Alles unter der Praemisse, dass Ihr auch Lust habt mich mitzunehmen .. ich ueb dann auch noch ein bisschen 

Wenn ein suedlicheres Ziel mit entsprechend laengerer Anfahrt in Betracht kommt, koennte ich sicherlich einige Uebernachtungsmoeglichkeiten am Bodensee als Zwischenstop auftun.

Die Dolomiten kenne ich von frueheren Wanderungen mit meinen Eltern. Landschaftlich aeusserst reizvoll, ueber die Trails weiss ich allerdings nichts. Aber die Bilder auf Dave's Seite sehen sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Hattrick (15. Oktober 2002)

Mein Nachfragen bei einem Alpen-Wander-Guide zur Eroberung der Zugspitze per Rad hat ergeben:

Seids ihr narrisch ? Ziel wäre die "Sonnalpin" (2576m) / "Schneefernerhaus" das liegt direkt unter der Spitze.  Er erkundigt sich einmal bei einem Local Bike Guide ob es möglich ist. Bis zum "Gatterl" (2023m) geht es. Der Rest (ca 4,5 km) ist noch unklar. 
Das ist übrigens von Imst ein Katzensprung: mit dem KFZ max 30 min bis Ehrwald, wäre also ein "Tagesausflug"  . Ich bleibe dran.


----------



## gage_ (15. Oktober 2002)

In der MTB-Rider war mal der Bericht ueber eine Abfahrt von der Zugspitze, ich zitiere: "es ist extrem schwierig, ja, unmoeglich, eine Sondergenehmigung fuer eine Befahrung zu bekommen".

Abgesehen davon: dem Bericht entnehme ich, dass die Befahrung bergauf bis zur Reintalangerhuette moeglich ist. Bergab zwar von ganz oben (Genehmigung vorausgesetzt), aber es scheint uebelst steil und unwegsam zu sein, und schweres Geraet ist wohl angesagt.

Zudem voller Touristen die zu Fuss unterwegs sind.


----------



## Rabbit (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Mein Nachfragen bei einem Alpen-Wander-Guide zur Eroberung der Zugspitze per Rad hat ergeben:*


Leute, nun bleibt mal auf dem Teppich !
Ich habe da erst noch 'ne Rechnung mit dem Schönjöchl offen ... Ich will die Samnaungruppe auch mal in Life sehen! 

BTW: Den von gageC erwähnten Artikel habe ich zufällig auch gelesen ... das sind also etwa 2500 Hm abwärts wie in der "Steinernen Renne" 
(nur Tragen ist noch schöner!)


----------



## Hattrick (15. Oktober 2002)

... schon gut
die anderen Touren sind ja auch sooo fett ! 

@rabbit, foxi: die Pics sind in der Post


----------



## Pan (15. Oktober 2002)

Hallo!!???!!!

Ich wär ja immer noch für die "Dolos"!!!

Südlicher, wärmer. mediteraner, freundlicher, leckerer, aufgeschlossener, weltoffener, abwechslungsreicher, interessanter,...to be continued... 

...easy going halt, oder so!! 

Und schöne Touren, die schon ausgearbeitet und mannigfaltig erprobt, also auch ohne Guide machbar sind. Will euch nattüllich nix aufschwatzen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hallo!!???!!!
> 
> Ich wär ja immer noch für die "Dolos"!!!
> ...


Das Wichtigste hast Du mal wieder vergessen, wie sieht's denn in den "Dolos" preislich aus, hä????? 
(alle anderen Argumente sind ja bereits überzeugend  )


----------



## Pan (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Das Wichtigste hast Du mal wieder vergessen, wie sieht's denn in den "Dolos" preislich aus, hä?????
> (alle anderen Argumente sind ja bereits überzeugend  ) *



Bier leider, leider, sehr, sehr teuer, aber wird wohl mehr und ausschließlich mein Problem werden...   

Wein billich!!! Eher euer Problem!!! 

Essen preiswert - europäischer Standard halt. Oder Selbstversorger...

Unterkunft?? Ich eruiere!!!

Dabei gehe ich mal davon aus, dass "Bike-Hotels" á la "Steinegger Hof" preislich nicht unbedingt gewünscht sind. 

Irgend ne Pension (Motto: einfach und funktionell) sollte es sein, denke ich....und sich auch finden lassen.


----------



## Pan (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *Ist ein "Berliner Testament" wirklich sinnvoll ? bringt mich nun doch zum grübeln. *



Nun, in der "Vermögensaufbauphase" zur Existenzsicherung Deiner Gattin auf jeden Fall!!!

Nach erfolgreichem Abschluß der Himalaya-Bike-Exkursion kannstes ja wieder rückgängig machen....spätestens dann aber mit Erreichen des Rentenalters!!! Bei Deinem bis dahin höchstwahrscheinlich zu erwartendem umfangreich angehäuften Vermögen droht sonst Doppelbelastung mit Erbschaftssteuer!!

Es sei denn, der überlebende Partner überlebt den nicht so lang lebenden, also Vorversterbenden, um mind. zehn Jahre...doch Garantie gibt Dir keiner, kein lieber Gott auch der nicht, leider!!!(MWW)

Merke: Die Erbschaftssteuer ist eine freiwillige Steuer- ihre Höhe bestimmt sich nach dem Grad der eigenen Dummheit!!!


----------



## foxi (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Will euch nattüllich nix aufschwatzen .... *


biste doch gerade dabei   Deine Argumente überzeugen mich.   
Das würd wohl ne schwierige Entscheidung werden, vor allen wenn RieWu uns wieder Imst schmackhaft macht mit neuen Touren die er aus dem Ärmel zaubert. Mal sehen wann er endlich aus der Versenkung aufaucht. Weiss denn jemand inzwischen was mit ihm los ist


----------



## Pan (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *wenn RieWu uns wieder Imst schmackhaft macht mit neuen Touren die er aus dem Ärmel zaubert.  *



Neeeeneeeneee!!!!!

Wenn "düssen Dalf", wie wir Kinder Widukinds zu sagen pflegen, sich melden würde und sich bereit erklären würde, nochmal mit unserer "Chaotentruppe" nen paar Tage in den Alpen verbringen zu wollen, bin ich der Erste, der "Hier" schreit!!! Überhaupt und absolut keine Frage!!!! Hole H.-J., die alte "Schnarchsau", dazu sogar persönlich in Landeck ab!!!!
Nur wenn nich??? Dann, und nur dann, meine ich, können wir uns die Touren auch in gänzlich neuer "Terra incognita" suchen...


----------



## Pan (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Alles unter der Praemisse, dass Ihr auch Lust habt mich mitzunehmen .. *



...denke mal, dass sich eine diesbezügliche Diskussion von vornherein obsolut und überhaupt nicht stellt!!!!

...es sei denn, Du legst Dir zwischenzeitlich ein "Marin" oder "Ritchi" zu... 


...also ab heute "Big Six"!!!


----------



## foxi (16. Oktober 2002)

1000 Dank Heinz, CD ist angekommen megasuper Bilder


----------



## gage_ (17. Oktober 2002)

Na dann 

Hat RieWu wirklich keiner mehr gesehen?  Auch kein evtl. mitlesender Berliner? Der hat ja auch schon seit 17.08. nichts mehr gepostet ...



> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...es sei denn, Du legst Dir zwischenzeitlich ein "Marin" oder "Ritchi" zu...*



Nein  .. ein Rahmengewicht ueber 4kg ist dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten ... ich hol mir sogar was leichteres als ich jetzt habe. Aber trotzdem recht robust D) und mit meinem Luftdaempfer auch nur noch 130mm Federweg .. und wippt angeblich nicht!


----------



## Rabbit (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Hat RieWu wirklich keiner mehr gesehen?  Auch kein evtl. mitlesender Berliner? Der hat ja auch schon seit 17.08. nichts mehr gepostet ...
> *


Nein, ich hatte diesbezüglich ja extra mal eine Anfrage im B/B-Forum geschaltet, da weiß auch niemand was


----------



## Pan (22. Oktober 2002)

So, Jungs,

hab mich mal in meiner knappen Freizeit mit dem Thema nähergehend beschäftigt. 

Fazit: Grandiose Landschaften und Trails, die aber nix für Anfänger sind. Sowohl rauf als auch runter sollte man Schweiß- bzw. Angstperlen auf der Stirn zu schätzen wissen!!!   

Touren, die man gemacht haben sollte:

1. Seiser Alm/Schlern/"Knüppelsteig - 40km/1600hm

2. Bindelweg (Panorama-Highlight der Region - ein absoluter Traum!!!) - 36/1600

3. Latemar-Runde (einsame Kilometer durch märchenhafte Landschaft - Lieblingstour von Kurt Resch/Steinegger Hof) 40/1700

4. Val Cion/Passo Cinque Croci (1000hm-DH, unser Bike-Marathon,hehehehe!!!) 67/2700

5. Tognola-Runde (wolltet Ihr nicht schon immer die Grenzen Eurer Fullies ausloten???? Allerdings auch mit deftiger Schiebepassage, hihi!!) 59/1900
.
.
.

Falls wir tatsächlich da hin wollen, werde ich rechtzeitig mit "dede" Verbindung aufnehmen. Der Gute wird uns hoffentlich bei der Feinplanung hilfreich zur Seite stehen. 

Wer kümmert sich um die Unterkunft??? 
Oder muß ich alles im Alleingang planen???

PS: Gibt auch Touren mit weniger als 30/1500...
.....wir werden sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (22. Oktober 2002)

...wie gut das Forum wirklich ist. 

Hab mal bei den Spezialisten um Hilfe nachgefragt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33389


----------



## gage_ (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Fazit: Grandiose Landschaften und Trails, die aber nix für Anfänger sind. Sowohl rauf als auch runter sollte man Schweiß- bzw. Angstperlen auf der Stirn zu schätzen wissen!!!*



Ich dachte dafuer steht das "Big" in Big Six (Seven?) 

Bin mal gespannt, was die Spezialisten so fuer Ideen haben ..


----------



## Rabbit (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *So, Jungs,
> 
> 5. Tognola-Runde (wolltet Ihr nicht schon immer die Grenzen Eurer Fullies ausloten???? Allerdings auch mit deftiger Schiebepassage, hihi!!) 59/1900
> *


Ui, ob mein Rahmen das noch mitmacht  

Der hat ja seit Sonntag 'ne Delle im Unterrohr 
(tja, ich kann nach meinen Touren eben immer was vorweisen  )


----------



## gage_ (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ui, ob mein Rahmen das noch mitmacht*



Hmm, zu dem Problem koennte es evtl. eine Loesung geben .. ich hab da bald einen frei, da musst Du dem Unterrohr schon mit mehr kommen als so einem Sturz dass da ne Delle reinkommt 

Haette ordentliche 120-160mm Federweg am Hinterrad, also eine Z1, Psylo, Fox 125 oder Sherman Flick sollte da schon mindestens rein 

Rahmenhoehe 46cm, Oberrohr 56cm, wenn Du einen laengeren Vorbau und eine laengere Stuetze dranbaust, optimale Tourenmaschine 

Allerdings nicht mit Luftdaempfer, sondern mit dem Original Shockworks Stahlfederdaempfer. Ausserdem habe ich bisher die linke Lagerschale noch nicht rausbekommen (muss erst noch nen 32er Schluessel kaufen), also kannst ja mal drueber nachdenken und wir besprechen das dann noch mal bei der naechsten Gelegenheit.


----------



## madbull (25. Oktober 2002)

Und ich nehm dann Harry's Rahmen - den entsorge ich ihm sogar für ganz umsonst  

Über die delle kann ich ja nen Aufkleber kleben, dann sieht man die nicht mehr...


----------



## Rabbit (25. Oktober 2002)

Mönsch Gregor,

auf der einen Seite bist Du versucht den Bischi wieder zum richtigen "Glauben" zu bekehren, andererseits willst Du mir hier deinen ollen  DH-Rahmen unterjubeln ...

... ja was wird denn das jetzt? 
Hm, ... lag nicht bei TNC im Schaufenster noch 'ne passende Gabel?


----------



## Quen (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Hm, ... lag nicht bei TNC im Schaufenster noch 'ne passende Gabel?   *


Die ist bestimmt schon an Bischis Marin


----------



## gage_ (26. Oktober 2002)

Wie oller DH-Rahmen? Das ist die reinste XC-Rakete 

Passende Gabel bei TNC? Jaaa, die Supermonster hat Bischi Dir heute sicher vor der Nase weggeschnappt .. allerdings laege da auch ne schoene Z1 FR '03 ... soll allerdings auch ueber 500 Schleifen kosten 

P.S: Der *richtige* Glauben sind Rahmen und Gabeln im Bereich 120-160mm


----------



## Bischi (26. Oktober 2002)

*argh* heisst das ich werd` jetzt wegen 20mm zuviel des guten zum bike-atheisten gestempelt  

@harry:  ist der rahmen richtig schrott oder nur "angeditscht" 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (27. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *@harry:  ist der rahmen richtig schrott oder nur "angeditscht"
> *


Naja, ist halt 'ne Delle im Unterrohr, nicht riesig, aber auch nicht so klein, daß man sie nicht sehen würde 

Aber ich denke (hoffe), daß ich das Teil noch mind. 1-2 Jahre fahren kann 

Schau'n wir mal!


----------

